# When it rains it pours...



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2016)

I lost my power steering and brakes 30 feet from where I burned the van down so drove back up to the road to take a look. @pvwoodcrafts it looks like I might not be getting your logs out by tomorrow after all. I will need to locate a radiator and transmission cooler and get them replaced by morning but the wrcker can't get out here for another 2 hours.

Evidently I have fsllen from favor with the logging gods. The last 3 times I have been out here something bad has happened. Oh well. Could be worse right, the branch could've gone through me while on the tractor (that nearly happened once) . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## jmurray (Apr 25, 2016)

Bummer


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 25, 2016)

OUCH!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks like the flamey stuff is tryin to get even........... Bummer


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2016)

Dang Kevin! The picture looks like you were doing a modern day joust and won! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2016)

At least I'm making good use of my time. Both the radiator and transmission cooler will be in town tomorrow morning. Good thing for phones it is not unusual for no one to come down this road all day. Or for 2 days even.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2016)

Doood....that is certainly a bum deal. 


**side note**.....Kevins golden red flame spot is next to a road. With tall grass. Got it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmmm...that didn't work out to well....there seems to be lots of roads with tall grass next to it....
Rats....foiled again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2016)

What's that little hangy down cord doin on there? I thought you lived in Texas well away from cold weather and necessity for block heaters??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> What's that little hangy down cord doin on there? I thought you lived in Texas well away from cold weather and necessity for block heaters??



I wish. It's as cold natured as me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> What's that little hangy down cord doin on there? I thought you lived in Texas well away from cold weather and necessity for block heaters??



I think Kevin is like me: if he's not sweating it's too cold!! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2016)

O'Reillys called and said they picked my radiator up already so I have it in the trunk on the way home. Still morning before the tranny cooler is here. I've had a busy day. Right before I headd out to go logging I was bragging to my wife that I had got more done today by 10 a.m. Than I do all day sometimes. That damn bragging always bites you in the butt.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 25, 2016)

I had a stick demon bite me on a quad once, did a number on my shin, I think I said all my favorite words.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> What's that little hangy down cord doin on there? I thought you lived in Texas well away from cold weather and necessity for block heaters??



That's the cord for the battery charger.
I'm sure if there's an alternator, it doesn't work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2016)

Brink said:


> That's the cord for the battery charger.
> I'm sure if there's an alternator, it doesn't work.



It's actually the cord for the backup house generator - when thunderstorms knock out the power I just start the truck and run a cord from it to the meter base and it runs the whole house off the truck. 

In winter we run a duct from the tailpipe into the bedroom for heat.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2016)

Dang Kevin, maybe you should hire @Tclem to do all your driving fro ya

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 25, 2016)

Kevin have you had a sit down talk with the trees lately.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Dang Kevin, maybe you should hire @Tclem to do all your driving fro ya



Probably be a good Idea- one thing for sure is he would not be able to find it without kevin........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2016)

bbb (bragging but bites). Get It Done.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2016)

Crazy! 

And how in the Heck you hit that stick in a cement road?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2016)

The radiator and tranny cooler are out and new radiator waiting for the tranny to all go in together tomorrow. I know that word Tranny excites some people here heh heh 

After a phone call I had to switch gears yet again and am hauling a load of gravel for a buddy in the morning trying to just pay his rent. He has the license and I have his back. But not his license. I'm not gonna pay his bail again but I will haul his gravel in his truck between my coffee and eggs this one last time. You can't make this stuff up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeowww! Crazy bad luck... Hope the rest of your week shows a dramatic improvement! Chuck


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 25, 2016)

You might consider getting a skidder to save on expenses because here lately your jinxed. I would say snake bit but that might happen next!


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's actually the cord for the backup house generator - when thunderstorms knock out the power I just start the truck and run a cord from it to the meter base and it runs the whole house off the truck.
> 
> In winter we run a duct from the tailpipe into the bedroom for heat.


Now I know what wrong with you! The carbon monoxide has killed to many brain cells.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Doood....that is certainly a bum deal.
> 
> 
> **side note**.....Kevins golden red flame spot is next to a road. With tall grass. Got it....


With a black truck next to it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> What's that little hangy down cord doin on there? I thought you lived in Texas well away from cold weather and necessity for block heaters??


It's actually a Prius, dressed up for the rodeo!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2016)

At least it wasn't the oil pan it went through. They were probably due for replacement anyways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 26, 2016)

Google earth...look for the burn spots in the grass, abandoned cars, and evidence of logging. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> At least it wasn't the oil pan it went through. They were probably due for replacement anyways


Expensive way to get a antifreeze and transmission fluid change.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Expensive way to get a antifreeze and transmission fluid change.



Yeah but it wasn't due for either one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Google earth...look for the burn spots in the grass, abandoned cars, and evidence of logging. Gary



I did that but it kept directing me to @justallan 's yard....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 26, 2016)

I get so many comments and requests about what I have here that I'm gonna start charging just to look.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

